# What Fish Can Go With Piranha



## amazonjungle

hey guys,

could you let me know any fish that I can put with my 5 red bellys? they are young atm. no more than 2 inches. some arent even that.
I heard you can put plecos. is that true? I'd love to have a scavenger but anything would be nice. they are messy so a clean up fish would be ideal.

its a lonnnng 65 gallon tank im going to put them in once its cycled which should suffice for at least 6 months.

let me know!

thanks


----------



## silent1mezzo

The answer is it all depends on your piranhas but no fish are safe. I've seen some people be fine with plecos, some get nipped to death. Cory's work sometimes and others day don't. You'll be taking a risk putting any other fish in that tank.


----------



## amazonjungle

is it only a risk to the OTHER fish with certain species? not piranhas


----------



## 0S1R1S

Technically, the answer is none. You asked a similar questions about the Pictus Catfish just yesterday, and everyone told you the answer already.

A Pleco may be able to survive while the RBP are young, but that doesn't mean they won't still try to pick at him. Nothing is safe with piranha - end of sentence.


----------



## amazonjungle

0S1R1S said:


> Technically, the answer is none. You asked a similar questions about the Pictus Catfish just yesterday, and everyone told you the answer already.
> 
> A Pleco may be able to survive while the RBP are young, but that doesn't mean they won't still try to pick at him. Nothing is safe with piranha - end of sentence.


lol! dont you mean end of forum?

yes fine.... Ill stick with just them. unless im feeding them live feeders, but that's another discussion all together.


----------



## Ibanez247

Why isnt there a sticky on this topic? This question is asked at least once a week. You can put anything you want with pygos but at some point they will be food.


----------



## 0S1R1S

amazonjungle said:


> Technically, the answer is none. You asked a similar questions about the Pictus Catfish just yesterday, and everyone told you the answer already.A Pleco may be able to survive while the RBP are young, but that doesn't mean they won't still try to pick at him. Nothing is safe with piranha - end of sentence.


lol! dont you mean end of forum?yes fine.... Ill stick with just them. unless im feeding them live feeders, but that's another discussion all together.
[/quote]

If you are going to try feeders:

1) I wouldn't use feeders as their main source of food. Make sure their diet is varied with shrimp, fillets, and pellets. The feeder is basically a non-nutritional 'treat'.

2) Make sure you quarantine feeders and/or treat them for parasites before letting your fish eat them. Piranha get parasites and diseases just as easy as any other animal.


----------



## Smoke

> could you let me know any fish that I can put with my 5 red bellys?


Sure, you can try to add more red belly piranha, or you can try same sized Caribas or if your tank is big enough (125G+), you can also try adding pirayas... (same sized if possible).


----------



## amazonjungle

0S1R1S said:


> could you let me know any fish that I can put with my 5 red bellys?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, you can try to add more red belly piranha, or you can try same sized Caribas or if your tank is big enough (125G+), you can also try adding pirayas... (same sized if possible).
Click to expand...

I just figured a scavenger would take up less room being glued to the wall or floor.


----------



## Piranha_man

Pygos with pygos of similar size only.


----------



## memento

Plecos don't clean up, they make an even bigger mess. They seem to sh*t 24/7.


----------



## amazonjungle

Piranha_man said:


> Plecos don't clean up, they make an even bigger mess. They seem to sh*t 24/7.


LOL!


----------



## Guest

I've tried various fish and inverts to help clean up the tank, IME Siamese algae eaters lasted the longest in my tank. This was in a heavily planted 190 with plenty of driftwood and lots of hiding places, all 8 survived until the rescape. Since the rescape I have added close to 40 2" SAE in the past 2 weeks to help deal with some BBA, none have survived long enough this time round. The SAE is itself an aggressive territorial fish so it doesn't shy way from going where ever it wants to to feed, but with piranhas, if there aren't hiding places they will become food sooner then later.
With plecos, I have kept smaller common plecos with reds but removed them once I saw they where becoming a target. Nothing will co-hab with piranhas, like many others have said, anything you add to the tank is viewed as food not a tank mate, that goes for other piranhas as well.


----------



## e46markus

You can try different things if you want, you'll come to find out that its just a waste of money though. Even my well fed RRS would go out of his way just to kill any other fish in the tank overnight. Dead fish floating and stuck to my powerhead in the morning caused me to give up.


----------



## Piranhas_FTW

Right now I have a common pleco with two pygos and never once have they attacked my pleco! I would say yes but watch them and give the pleco plenty of hiding spots.


----------



## eclypse03

Like everyone else said, certain things will for a while. Sooner or later take them out or they will be food! My 3 RBP's waited 4 months and then bit my pleco's tail completely off. Lol. Snails may also help clean but will most likely be eaten too. Hope this helps.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

talapia, haddock, cod, silversides...lol


----------



## bob351

:laugh:

not even piranhas are safe with piranhas


----------



## SandNukka15

imo nothing should be put with piranhas


----------



## Joe.G

I have had pretty good luck with Plecos of any size.


----------



## klink67

Tetras or convicts might work with rbp but it isnt guaranteed. Check out exodons if you have the money.


----------



## hastatus

klink67 said:


> Tetras or convicts might work with rbp but it isnt guaranteed. Check out exodons if you have the money.


Exodons are never a good choice. Aside from being scale eaters and could kill your piranha, the opposite is also true.


----------



## Splooge

yep, _had_ a pleco once with my P's when they were younger. Lasted for a while but as everyone else says, you wake up one day and then you just have P's again.

Some people with larger tanks and a lot of smaller hiding places manage to keep some other species of fish in the tank, but even then it's hit or miss. In my experience, not much will last in the 65 gallon (including the 5 rbp's but i know you said its only for about 6 months). If i were you, i'd wait until you set up the bigger tank (with 5 rbp's im assuming it will be 100gal+) and attempt it then.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

memento said:


> Plecos don't clean up, they make an even bigger mess. They seem to sh*t 24/7.


soooooooo true!!!


----------



## MFNRyan

I have a pelco in my 125g. He makes a huge mess.. Pelco's only eat alge, not the mess your P's will make, they don't eat sh!t like some people think. I only added him because I turned our ciclid tank into a tank for my manny. I fed the cichlids to all my P's while the warden was working lol. It was only convicts and one electric yellow. We sold the rest off anyway. Actually the convict is still in the tank. He is to fast for the bigger ones and the little ones he takes food from! Pelco's i do not like at all though. Wish they would eat him.. just noticed a little fin nip that's it. SO anyone want one come get him, hes a foot long


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Plecos do not only eat algae. They will eat meaty foods as well if available though what they consume will eventually come back out into the water so it is not like that debris magically disappears.


----------

